
Top Microsoft exec says online privacy has reached 'a crisis point' - samuell
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/10/14/success/microsoft-brad-smith-online-privacy-boss-files/
======
justinclift
Ironic. It's an article about Microsoft and "online privacy" without any
mention of telemetry that can't be disabled.

~~~
monkeydreams
An article posted recently talked about how to reduce anger about your actions
by talking about them in the abstract. Talk about the concept, the noun,
rather than what you are doing (the verb) and people will feel less anger
toward you.

~~~
justinclift
Doesn't seem to work. ;)

